# Escaped Convict



## davidmcg (Apr 25, 2008)

ESCAPED CONVICT

An escaped convict breaks into a house to look for money  and guns.

Inside, he finds a young couple in bed. He orders the guy out of  bed and ties him to a chair.  While tying the homeowner's wife to the bed,  the convict gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes  into the bathroom.

While he's in there, the husband whispers over to his  wife: "Listen,
this guy is an escaped convict.  Look at his clothes!  He's  probably spent a
lot of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in years.  I  saw how he kissed
your neck.  If he wants sex, don't resist, don't  complain...do whatever he
tells you.  Satisfy him no matter how much he  nauseates you.  This guy is
obviously very dangerous.  If he gets angry,  he'll kill us both.  Be strong, honey. I love you!"

His wife responds:  "He wasn't kissing my neck.  He was whispering in my
ear.  He told me that  he's gay, thinks you're cute, and asked if we had
any Vaseline.  I told  him it was in the bathroom.

Be strong honey.  I love you, too."


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 25, 2008)

Good one, that got me going!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess he spent too much time in the pen. Wifey was fast to give up where the vasoline was though.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oiiiieeeee!


----------



## kookie (Apr 28, 2008)

Seen this one before...........Still good for a chuckle though..........


----------

